# Dairy Cattle 4-Sale-Southern Missouri



## ozark_jewels (Oct 7, 2005)

Trying to cover bills during our summer slump. Too many dry cows, not enough going in the tank and milk prices have dropped. We have 3 animals we have decided we can let go. I do not have pictures yet, but as soon as I get a minute I will try.

We seem to be having a decent heifer year so far with plenty of heifers to keep and still sell one or two. This is a heifer that I really like out of a good little cow. But we have her full sister from last year out of the same bull, so we can afford to let this good one go. 
Her dam is Quiz, a registered Jersey. She is a small Jersey, an old style Jersey rather than the show cow size. She has no udder issues, 4 good quarters. Good udder, all quarters are even, udder is right up there where it should be. No saggy, baggy udder on this cow. Has bred back well and calved with no issues at all. 
Sire is a Milking Shorthorn bull, Ace. His calves have been hardy, fast-growing and many are polled. Ace is 3-4 years old now and is still easy to handle and never been a problem. Big and chunky on nothing but grass.
This heifer was born on July 18th. I really like this heifer and will hate to see her go. She is polled like her sire. She is deep red with just a very small white splash on her forehead, and a little on her underbelly. She is well started now, getting a gallon of goats milk a day, eating a bit of grain, hay and grazing. Has never had a sick day in her life. $350.

Second is a dairy/beef cross first freshener who is in the milk string. Vee-Vee is a nice accident that happened when a Brahma cross rodeo bull broke into our heifer herd and bred her Jersey/Holstien mother. Vee-Vee was the result. She is a very beefy little girl who freshened with a big bull calf with no problems at all. She was then trained to milk in our flat parlor. She is very good milking by machine, accustomed to personal contact. I don't think she would be any trouble to hand milk for anyone who has handmilked before. She is not a pet, but she is perfectly happy to be touched and milked. She has four even, working quarters, low somatic cell and never any udder issues. 
She freshened April 24th, and has been running with our Milking Shorthorn bull since shortly after. We will be preg-checking her before the sale. Waiting on the vet to get back with us on when she can come out. Vee-Vee will never be a huge milker due to her beef sire, but should be a great little dual-purpose cow for the homestead or to raise beef calves on. Vee-Vee is $950.

Thirdly is Shannon, Registered Jersey 4 year old cow. Freshened March 28th. No breeding or calving issues. Low somatic cell, no history of udder issues. She has an udder that is best milked by machine in my opinion, though I have hand milked her with little trouble. It is not a show udder, is higher in the front than in the back. Her teats are on the smaller side. Obviously this bull didn't work well with this cow to produce Shannon, as we have her mother and Shannons udder is a step down from her mothers. But, she has no udder issues, milks out just fine. She is calm, level-headed and we have had zero issues with her in any way. Has been running with our Milking Shorthorn bull for a few months now. Will be preg-checked before the sale. Based on her history(very fast breed-backs) we are assuming she is bred. Think she would probably make a very good nurse cow/home milker. Assuming she is well and truly bred back, her price is $950.

Neither of these cows are milking to potential at this time. Due to grain prices and quality we are working on going strictly grazing and fodder for our dairy herd. Its going to take a while but we are working on it. These girls are getting a 1/2 a cup of grain at milking time(twice a day), just to get them to come in. For those of you who want to go no-grain, these cows are most of the way there already. For those who like to feed grain, they can be put back on grain when they leave here.

These girls are all healthy, no history of health issues. I'll try to get pics soon. My sister is the one with the paperwork in front of her(I'm at work), so I'm giving you her number to call with questions. 417-259-1404.
Located near Mountain Grove, MO.


----------



## ozark_jewels (Oct 7, 2005)

deleted


----------



## ozark_jewels (Oct 7, 2005)

Our vet was able to preg-check tonight. 

Vee-Vee is 45 days bred to Ace, registered Milking Shorthorn.

Shannon is 4 months bred to Ace, registered Milking Shorthorn.

And with that good preg-check, we have decided to add one more cow for sale.
Pop Tart is a 7 year old registered Jersey milk cow, milking now. 5 months bred to Ace also. Easy to hand-milk teats. She is accustomed to being machine-milked, but hasn't complained when I hand milked her either. No history of calving issues. Takes calves easily so is a good nurse cow. She is easy to handle, even udder, four working quarters. $950


----------



## ozark_jewels (Oct 7, 2005)

Ace X Quiz heifer back on the market. Potential buyer had to back out due to finances.


----------



## ozark_jewels (Oct 7, 2005)

Heifer sold. Delivering her to buyers tomorrow.


----------



## ozark_jewels (Oct 7, 2005)

Pictures added. Heifer is back on the market after buyer had their truck break down on the way to meet up with us.



ozark_jewels said:


> Trying to cover bills during our summer slump. Too many dry cows, not enough going in the tank and milk prices have dropped. We have 3 animals we have decided we can let go. I do not have pictures yet, but as soon as I get a minute I will try.
> 
> We seem to be having a decent heifer year so far with plenty of heifers to keep and still sell one or two. This is a heifer that I really like out of a good little cow. But we have her full sister from last year out of the same bull, so we can afford to let this good one go.
> Her dam is Quiz, a registered Jersey. She is a small Jersey, an old style Jersey rather than the show cow size. She has no udder issues, 4 good quarters. Good udder, all quarters are even, udder is right up there where it should be. No saggy, baggy udder on this cow. Has bred back well and calved with no issues at all.
> ...


----------

